# STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE



## buychevys (Jun 13, 2002)

I was to spend a month in this park, left after 3 days! We were treated like we were trash. We didnt fit their customer qualification of over 80. The day manager on Sunday,(GUY) was extremely rude. I was berated several times for exceeding their speed limit of 7.5 mph!!! I was going 12 which is where my truck idles. Check yours.. I have three children, 18mos 7 and 9. I am very cognizant of speed. THE GOLF CARTS WERE GOING FASTER THAN I WAS!!!!! I have never been treated so poorly. The 18mos old was not allowed in the pool. It was a disaster. I ve never been put in such a position of CUSTOMER NO SERVICE!! If you want any more details feel free to email me. maknwake86@aol.com


----------



## mjstef (Jun 21, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Todd,
This all started when i saw Bob leading a camper in and another (yours)was coming in on there own.  My workampers are instructed by ME to escort everyone to there site and to investigate ANY unregistered vehicles.  You did not e-mail a picture so when you rolled in we had no idea who you were!  When i saw you taking yourself in i radioed and Guy caught up to you.  He is never rude but sometimes comes across that way as he is a retired Navy Chief.  You also never registered when you came in.  Just because you call and make a reservation doesn't mean you drive in and go to your site.  You must register and SIGN a registration.  Same as any campground i have ever been to and i have camped for 14 years.  We escort all units because we know the best way in without damage to YOUR RIG or our property.

  As far as the pool, i gave you the articles from the centers for disease control. I have a 3 and 5 year old and would not even think about them in a public pool before they were potty trained.  usually around the time they are potty trained they know how not to swallow water. My childs healt comes 1st in my book.  My sister in law knew one of the families who lost a child in the Atlanta  water park 2 years ago.  Maybe that is why i stand strongly behind that rule.

   I had many complaints about your speed form overnighters and full timers alike.   My granmother lives at the front of the property.  I rarely here from her in the daytime but she called me 3 different times on a speeding white chevy.   I have 80 snowbirds that spend the winter here and they have no problem keeping around 5-10 mph but there was a few times you went by the office at over 20 mph!!  If a little kid ran out the office door toward the street you wouldn't have a chance in  hell of not hitting him!   The golf carts ALL go between 10 and 11 mph per my GPS.  I checked them before i posted.

   Sorry you had such a bad time but we have had 80,000 camper nights since we purchased this place 3 years ago and yours is only the 3rd complaint.  I myself have 5 customer service awards and we are one of the top 10 KOA's in the USA.  I have over 1000 surveys stating we were the best campground they have ever stayed at.   Gotta play by the rules!
Matt Steffen
Manager
Starke Koa


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Thanks mjstef, always good to hear the other side also.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56 (Jun 22, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

YES!  it IS nice to hear both sides of what happened. Sorry that "buychevy" was such a pain; that and tried to turn others against you too! Taked all kinds..................


----------



## David (Jul 6, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

To quick to judge "buychevys". I'm not going to judge all KOA's, but I had a simular encounter, but even worse. buychevys may be on to something when he characterized thier behavior as catering to the over eighty crowd.

My wife and I too were treated like lower class campers in the Meridain, MS KOA. We were overnighters traveling back home from a trip to our western states. We called ahead for reservations to check in after office hours and were reluctently given a site even though they were afraid we would disturb other quest coming in late. I can't describe how quite we were. We are always quite, but this time especially concious because of the host concern.

The next day I was admonished like a school teacher confronting a misbehaving fifth grader, then when dared to voice my disagreement with thier concern for a elderly couple who voiced a complaint was confronted by a nose to nose screaming host who suggested I should frequent Wal Mart for overnight stops. It was a traumatic end to a great trip which did include other very accomodating KOA's.

Some of these owners may be catering to a dying breed failing to  recognise the demografic change to the travelling public. Studies speculate the boomers won't be sitting in one place playing shuffle board and horseshoes.

I am sorry to hear of buychevs experience. I was hoping mine was an isolated incident. Are there more? Lets hear it.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 6, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Hi David,
I was really not trying to judge anyone, just like to hear both sides.  I am sure you was as quite as possible when entering late and I would not understand how anyone could complain because they should be expecting late arivals.  They should have certain areas,GOOD SPOTS, for late campers to set up for overnight Maybe the old gent (I fall in this catagory also) was just having a bad night.  Sometimes we have problems sleeping and tend to get pretty grouchy. Wish he would post his complaint here also, not judging, just like to hear the rest of the story. We have also been treated rude at some campgrounds but, I try to just stay away from them the next trip even if it takes an overnight stay in Wally world parking lot!  I agree some KOAs are not what they should be but, I recond they say the same about us campers.  Hope buychevys keeps posting and gives us some good reports.  We need both the good and bad reviews and then we can make up our own mind.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## MikeinNC (Jul 7, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

I just now joined this site but, WOW, can't disagree more about the Starke KOA.  We stayed there in Feb. of this year, just an overnighter.  We have done the same several times before.  Always have had superior service from the super friendly staff.  We had a minor technical problem with a brand new 5er.  I went to the office,  late in the evening, to ask for help in locating a repair shop. One of the staff, John Sr., came to my site, located the problem and fixed it on the spot.  It took at least a half hour of his personal time but he could not have been more cordial, courteous and helpful.  We have always had a nice pull-thru site and very clean restrooms. Everyone in the affice has always been helpful and polite. (We are not anywhere near 80).

MikeinNC


----------



## jastef (Jul 18, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

hi,just thought i would add my two cent's ,im john sr, matt's dad, my wife&i own starke koa, matt left out a fact or two!. matt's youngest daughter jordan was not allowed in the pool last year before she was pottie trained,she's family, the rules are for everyone!.we have a splash pool-4.5-5 feet across for children with swim diapers right at the main pool to be used but todd said his 18 mo would make a gig fuss if not allowed in the main pool with the older children so he asked if he could have a splash pool on site, no problem tell the gueen mary showed up! it was 4ft high/6ft wide/8ftlong it covered the whole patio, sorry thats not allowed here, david would you want that next to your site? beside's we are on city water &sewer,also our monthly site rate is $255.00 which is $8.50 a day, we are going to drain the queen mary every day to keep the water fresh! NOT! mr strawn went right by the office at 3.50pm the office IS open at that hour,also clearly marked with TWO carpass signs, bob &guy did stop him at the far end of the park after todd got lost,we sight every one!, and when asked why he blow by the office his reply was, DO YOU KNOW I AM, no your not god, your the chevy dealer here in starke. so what. every one has a last name, don't let your's go to your head!. some people cause there own problem's. thank's mike in nc i rember you, it was 9.45pm and your water heater did not work, after 1/2 hr figured out your dealer gave it to you in bypass mode, thanks for the plug, it's people like you that make this a joy! people like todd will------. folk's make up your own mind, check us out on the web@ starke koa.com, matt wrote our web site, did a great job on it as you will see, then come see us ,make up your mind,we raised camper nite's from 17000 to over23000 in 3 years, you don't do that treating people like(trash), also are hosting the southeast powerstroke diesel meeting here oct 11-12-13, yes if you have a chevy or dodge you can come too! three day's of info&fun hosted it last year also, can you belive, they wanted to come back! better watch it todd there are 22999 other   camper's who don't agree with you, might be hard on sales to make posting's like this but i'm not worried i'm above board and the people who come here KNOW IT !


----------



## jastef (Jul 18, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

hi,just thought i would add my two cent's ,im john sr, matt's dad, my wife&i own starke koa, matt left out a fact or two!. matt's youngest daughter jordan was not allowed in the pool last year before she was pottie trained,she's family, the rules are for everyone!.we have a splash pool-4.5-5 feet across for children with swim diapers right at the main pool to be used but todd said his 18 mo would make a gig fuss if not allowed in the main pool with the older children so he asked if he could have a splash pool on site, no problem tell the gueen mary showed up! it was 4ft high/6ft wide/8ftlong it covered the whole patio, sorry thats not allowed here, david would you want that next to your site? beside's we are on city water &sewer,also our monthly site rate is $255.00 which is $8.50 a day, we are going to drain the queen mary every day to keep the water fresh! NOT! mr strawn went right by the office at 3.50pm the office IS open at that hour,also clearly marked with TWO carpass signs, bob &guy did stop him at the far end of the park after todd got lost,we sight every one!, and when asked why he blow by the office his reply was, DO YOU KNOW I AM, no your not god, your the chevy dealer here in starke. so what. every one has a last name, don't let your's go to your head!. some people cause there own problem's. thank's mike in nc i rember you, it was 9.45pm and your water heater did not work, after 1/2 hr figured out your dealer gave it to you in bypass mode, thanks for the plug, it's people like you that make this a joy! people like todd will------. folk's make up your own mind, check us out on the web@ starke koa.com, matt wrote our web site, did a great job on it as you will see, then come see us ,make up your mind,we raised camper nite's from 17000 to over23000 in 3 years, you don't do that treating people like(trash), also are hosting the southeast powerstroke diesel meeting here oct 11-12-13, yes if you have a chevy or dodge you can come too! three day's of info&fun hosted it last year also, can you belive, they wanted to come back! better watch it todd there are 22999 other   camper's who don't agree with you, might be hard on sales to make posting's like this but i'm not worried i'm above board and the people who come here KNOW IT !


----------



## wittmeba (Jul 29, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Todd and Matt ,

Peace be with us all - we all speak the same language but cant communicate...etc...etc.  We ask that countries get along yet we cant get along with our camping friends..

I too think its great to hear both sides.  My only question is why didnt the two of you talk before it comes to the forums?  Unlike others on this post, I couldnt take a side of either just from what is posted.

There is nothing better than an explanation for a reason of actions - such as the kids in the pool.

About speeding - I personally dont know of anyone whom speeds when looking for a site pulling a rig in unfamiliar territory - but thats just me.  I get very frustrated to encounter speed bumps ever 100' in RV parks - it just punishes everyone for those few.  If the problem is a speeder - get on his ass and site him!  But dont punish everyone whom visits your campground.  If you chose not to get on the ass of the violator, dont get on the ass of others either.

Every campsite seems to have different rules - we have stayed where you just drive in and select your site.  Some even come to your site to collect the fees...but when in doubt, it never hurts to stop and ask if no other reason than courtesy.

And as for Mikes great visit, was it the same staff?  << just a question.

Matt, what to make some points?  Invite them back for a weekend at your expense.  Bet they would come back and they would go away with a whole new view of the Starke KOA.

Funny thing about people:
You do something nice they may tell someone.
You do something wrong, they tell EVERYONE!

Bruce & Carolyn Wittmeier
MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, Auto w/SOF, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider hitch, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS

Edited by - wittmeba on Jul 29 2002  12:41:20 AM


----------



## fjohn56 (Aug 30, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Hello! Has anyone been here recently? Could you tell us what the situation really is like? I have heard several different stories on other boards about this place, and am wondering what is up with this place.





John 
42' CC Affinity Tag 2000


----------



## johnkoa (Aug 31, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

for fjohn56,john, if you want a park where every one need's to check in at the office upon arrival, where we check every car-truck-camper who show's up to see if they belong here for the security of our guest's, where we do not allow speeding, [i hate speed bump's] but am thinking of having them! where we do not allow baby's with swimmer diaper's [which do leak] in the main pool, no [poop] in our pool! where managment will not allow anyone to make a site look like the beverly hillbillies moved in, then this park is for you,if you do not like the above then i guess you will not be happy here! most people would say thank you for having standards above the normal park. go back and reread todd's/buy chevy's post,same person! 75-80% of our wenter bussness is snowbird's, only 5 are over 80 years old, i guess todd does not have grandparient's or a mom&dad one of my 80 year old's john wall's just bought a new chevy pickup from todd last year, what a snottie thing to say about older american's, like my son matt said in his post, you have to play by the rules, we have them every day in life, that's what keep's thing's going smoothly, with out rules you end up with a free for all , the bottom line is you don't rase camper nites from 17000 to over24000 in 3 years treating your camper's badly ,that's people spreading the [GOOD] word about us, reread todd's original post, i think if you read between the line's you eill see the problem here, i think this subject is now closed, the proof is in the pudding!make up your oun mind. john steffen owner starke koa. 1800-562-8498. thank's for your time


----------



## Savannah (Oct 23, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

We were overniters at this campground spring 2000. The new owners were very nice and professional. They said they were working hard to upgrade and generally improve the campground. We found the campground to be clean and well cared for overall. We have two large dogs and informed them of this and only comment was please pick up after them and don't allow them to bark. That's easy enough. I think most people will find this KOA a very pleasant place to spend some time.


----------



## mjstef (Nov 3, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Vista 350, i have your name from clicking on your user name! So i looked through all of oct 02's camper slip's and part of sept also and can't find your name any where?  also haven't had a family with children in for a " week" since school started!. sorry i don't know you, i think  from your post you would be "very" hard to forget! while logged in if you click on anyone's user name you get there real name if they leave one,so joe kristy from philly,not finding you in my records i called "411" on the phone the phone company can't find you either?? what give's? tell you what send me a copy of your sign in slip and we will talk, until then i will just have to assume that you are really todd strawn/buy chevy's, really todd did you really have to change your user name and post a fake name and address,vista 350 and buy chevy's are carbon copy's of style & idea's about older american's, to bad they had to fight and give there live's in ww2 & korea & vietnam for people like this! i refer every one back to my post on aug 31 02, buy the way thank's suzane for the plug also sorry i don't think i spoke with you and don't rember you either, next time you are this way stop in you will be suprised at the way the park look's from your last trip here,just to let every one know we only have over nite site's open jan-feb-march we are totaly booked on monthly's jan-feb-march, also this year we have church on sunday's at 10am, have a retired navy chaplin to do the services , realy it's all year as i gave the use of the rec hall to a group of lutheran's. thank's for your time john steffen starke koa 18005628498 if any one want's to talk.


----------



## Gary B (Nov 4, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Vista350, I think its time for you to cool it! I can tell your going to have problems no matter where you go.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 4, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Got my curiosity up!! Think I'll go camp there to find out the truth :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 4, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Vista350,
Guess I could take the 6 G/kids and the 103 year old Mother In Law along with my 88 year old mother and throw in a couple 62 year old (us) and pretty well cover all age groups! :laugh:


----------



## mjstef (Nov 4, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

THIS DOESN'T EVEN DESERVE A REPLY, BUT,,,,,,,

 Gripe and gripe but no examples?????  What the heck happened??   No one said a thing to me or any of our 7 workamper couples.   My kids play with a lot of the ones that camp here.   Some come month after month!!   Since school started we have seen no kids to speak of.  By the way,,  We can't be doing to bad.  Since we bought 3 years ago we had a winter waiting list every year. The former owners were never full.  This year over 20 are waiting to get in and we turned away 6 camping clubs in the next 6 months.   We have a few full time campers here with kids that would camp no where else!  The only problem we have with kids here ever that i can remember is parents not paying attention and letting there kids run all over everyone elses campsights and raise hell. Is it wrong to ask kids to stay on the roads??? Maybe that is not a problem for you but most come here to camp and rest.  Not worry about a kid running down fluffy with their bike.

Let us ALL know what happened and maybe we can get to the bottom of it .   By the way,  Did you notice i answered you in a civil way even though you called us all sorts of names???   You, my friend have put yourself lower than us by the nature of your replies.  And the military folks in this park (20 strong)WILL see your posts.  You need to respect you elders a little more.


----------



## ebraider (Nov 9, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Concerning the Starke KOA, This is my third winter staying here.
I've stayed at many camp grounds around the US. I will put this place in the top five. No place is perfect but this place comes very close.
I'm not eighty yet but hope to be some day.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

mjstef,
At least you are getting some publicity out of all this   .  You will really be booked now because everyone will want to check out the cg.  

What happened to vista's post :question:


----------



## mjstef (Nov 10, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

ebraider,   Thanks for your support.    We were totally full this weekend.  Had 2 camping clubs in + 2 dozen hunters and 60 of our regular snowbirds. Our regulars know the kind of operation we run.  We have been booked for the season since July and have a long waiting list.  This past summer is looking good too.  We were up around 20%.  Vista's post's i assume were dumped for being uncivil.


----------



## cpo3 (Nov 16, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Wait just a minute are you good people who own the KOA camp ground trying to tell us that buychevys is a local car salesman  , if thats the case I am on your side because as we all know when has a car salesman ever told the truth :evil:


----------



## OurComV (Dec 17, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

I am really new to this forum and have never had a prob. at any CG. Wife and I are 35, kids are 6 and 8, dog is a beagle (barks very little but can get excited) We have been doing this for only 3 years, 8 trips a year, 2 are full week vacations. I have seen guest asked to leave and for good reasons. I also have noticed most of the larger CG we have been to have some ex/wanabee/drill/camando doing the check in. Whats up with that??? This guy is usualy not a real people person. Other than ants and driving Golf carts I have no complaints   

 Jeff and Melinda in Va (OurComV)


----------



## OurComV (Dec 17, 2002)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Sorry .... Other than ants and kids driving Golf carts I have no complaints


----------



## wuzudon (Apr 24, 2003)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Hi Guys!  How is everything back there in FL?  Havent been there since March but will be home soon!  I don't know why these people have problems with the Starke KOA I worked at the hardware store in the Wal-Mart shopping center for a while and the owners always came in and the were the best, they were always cheerful and very rarely had a bad thing to say.  We usually talked shop about the cattle business....dairy cows are still nasty and so is Joyce!!!.... Unfortunately I haven't gotten to see anyone very much lately because I went to work at Radio Shack and then went to school in KY, college that is, that is where I am currently.  Well here is what I think about anyone who has an unkind thing to say about Starke KOA  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  I will see everyone when I get home in May.


----------



## wuzudon (Apr 24, 2003)

STARKE FL KOA-DONT GO THERE

Hi Guys!  How is everything back there in FL?  Havent been there since March but will be home soon!  I don't know why these people have problems with the Starke KOA I worked at the hardware store in the Wal-Mart shopping center for a while and the owners always came in and the were the best, they were always cheerful and very rarely had a bad thing to say.  We usually talked shop about the cattle business....dairy cows are still nasty and so is Joyce!!!.... Unfortunately I haven't gotten to see anyone very much lately because I went to work at Radio Shack and then went to school in KY, college that is, that is where I am currently.  Well here is what I think about anyone who has an unkind thing to say about Starke KOA  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  I will see everyone when I get home in May.


----------

